# Cracked windshield GM/Maven rental



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I’m on express drive via GM and a rock hit my windshield and cracked it. I’m worried I’ll get kicked off express drive because of the damage. I saw somewhere that because of insurance purposes they kick people off who damage the cars. It’s not my fault. Anyone know what I should do? Thank you. California roads stink btw. Where do our taxes go?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stay off 110 if your car rides low and your windshield has a sharp aerodynamic angle


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone had experience fileing a damage claim with GM Express drive


----------



## Alt-right Leader (Aug 29, 2017)

Lag Monkey said:


> I'm on express drive via GM and a rock hit my windshield and cracked it. I'm worried I'll get kicked off express drive because of the damage. I saw somewhere that because of insurance purposes they kick people off who damage the cars. It's not my fault. Anyone know what I should do? Thank you. California roads stink btw. Where do our taxes go?


Just pay to get windshield replaced. Do you have any insurance? Put the claim though your policy.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I don’t so I’ll probably pay out of pocket YiKes!


----------



## Alt-right Leader (Aug 29, 2017)

Lag Monkey said:


> I don't so I'll probably pay out of pocket YiKes!


When is your 28 day trade out?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Coming up but I see quotes for a reasonable price. It probably makes more sense paying out of pocket then risking getting kicked off GM express drive and paying the high deductible


----------



## Alt-right Leader (Aug 29, 2017)

Lag Monkey said:


> Coming up but I see quotes for a reasonable price. It probably makes more sense paying out of pocket then risking getting kicked off GM express drive and paying the high deductible


Call Safe lite and get it changed, they are most likely going to have the proper factory tint. You are actually supposed to have your own liability insurance. Hertz and GM self insure. $1000 deductible on Hertz I don't know GM, probably the same. Lyft $2500


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you I will do this “safe lite repair” jingle popp d in my head


----------

